# Hope Matchmakers for XTR



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

I spoke to Hope this morning and apparently there will be 2 types available for XTR - The Race and the Tech matchmaker

I was a bit miffed that there isnt a version for those of us running the older 'Pro' Mini Mono but I got the employee to go and check and he said the Race matchmaker will fit up against the housing of the brake, clearance is tight though so you'll have to mount the trigger shifter onto the matchmaker before attaching to the bars. I'll post some weights when i get mine delivered.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, I'd be very interested to hear if you gain or lose weight with the matchmakers.


----------



## Gezzza (Jun 13, 2006)

Ive just fitted mt XTR matchmakers to my race X2's



















So a little weight saved


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

I e-mailed Hope UK yesterday since I was getting the run around from Hope USA in Texas(distributor) saying how they aren't available yet and/or they dont have them, but I remember seeing someone post about how they got them (in the UK of course). 

Hope UK said the Race matchmakers for XTR are ready now and the Tech ones will be available in 4-6 weeks.

So I called Hope USA back today and told them they are ready and I placed my order? LOL why couldn't I place my order last week when I called 2-3 times and they even sent me the matchmakers for the XT/SLX eventhough I said XTR!!! I even game them the part # and had no record for that part. 

So yeah, I had to pay for return shipping and they almost didn't refund me the 27.50 PLUS the $6 shipping they tack on but yeah , I won that battle  

Hope USA doesn't have them in stock so they are getting them from UK so it will be a week or so before I get mine.

Thanks for the pics! Weight savings=good!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Formula should release matchmakers for XTR.


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Do you have any pics of the Matchmaker on your handlebar?


----------



## dparry (Apr 16, 2009)

*SRAM compatibility*

I'm assuming these will work for XO/XX? or are there others for that?


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Gezzza: Where did you buy yours? I would love to see some pics of the XTR shifters together with the Race X2 levers.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Crossmaxx said:


> Gezzza: Where did you buy yours? I would love to see some pics of the XTR shifters together with the Race X2 levers.


I got mine in the mail today. I ordered directly from Hope USA (Distributor in Texas) so I should have them on tomorrow and I will snap some pictures


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Excuse the lack of photography skills but here are some pictures I snapped in crappy lighting and point in shoot camera


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

That is really nice, I have a Tech X2 and an XTR pod. Really hard to get the perfect angle.


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

iRoNeTiK said:


> I e-mailed Hope UK yesterday since I was getting the run around from Hope USA in Texas(distributor) saying how they aren't available yet and/or they dont have them, but I remember seeing someone post about how they got them (in the UK of course).
> 
> Hope UK said the Race matchmakers for XTR are ready now and the Tech ones will be available in 4-6 weeks.
> 
> ...


What is up with Hope USA? I called today and asked about them, and they told me that Hope didn't make them for XTR. WTF?


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

RWGreen said:


> What is up with Hope USA? I called today and asked about them, and they told me that Hope didn't make them for XTR. WTF?


It's item/part code HBSP248 "RACE SHIMANO SHIFTER MOUNT CLAMP-PAIR" and they are $27.50 plus $6 dollar USPS Priority Shipping.

It took too much effort to finally get it from them. I know they didn't have them and had to wait for Hope UK to send to them but first time I called, they didn't know they existed


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

is this what you are looking for??

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=34430
Universal Cycles -- Hope Lever Direct Shifter Mounts


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

doco said:


> is this what you are looking for??
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=34430
> Universal Cycles -- Hope Lever Direct Shifter Mounts


those don't work with the new x2 race brakes, that's what hope USA sent me the first time haha


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks, good to know....I was about to order them for my x2's


----------



## dparry (Apr 16, 2009)

i ordered the sram ones from them today no issue, very strange!!! i was given a different tel number than the one on the site and was all very smooth (although will only confirm that when i have the correct ones on my bike!!).


----------



## dparry (Apr 16, 2009)

the srams ones arrived last week and have fitted them. the fitting kit comes with what looks like the same bolts as the brake clamps, not much good at all! they are too long to go through the matchmaker and snug nicely on the shifter.... had to pad it out with a couple of washers. works well now but a little disappointed they they didnt work out of the box. tidied the cockpit up nicely though and nice solid feel now.


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine arrived and fit perfectly on my 2008 Pro Mono's.
A word of advice on fitting...to remove the 970 shifter pods from the clamp they sit in requires that you do more than undo the hex bolt on top. You have to open up the shifter and undo a small screw inside that stops the shifter falling off (and potentially into your front wheel) if the top bolt should come unsecured. I found this out by levering mine off with a screw driver and cracking the plastic housing! Doh!


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have a Mini Pro X2 brakes. Where do you buy the Shimano XTR Matchmakers?


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

I just got a new M4/X2 tech lever combo, and I got XTR M970 shifters. Is this part # what I'm looking for?



> It's item/part code HBSP248 "RACE SHIMANO SHIFTER MOUNT CLAMP-PAIR" and they are $27.50 plus $6 dollar USPS Priority Shipping.


Thanks,

Ming


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

bringing back an old one....
What part # for reg “tech“ levers (vertical clamps, not horizontal like shown on race levers in black above), and XTR (970?) shifters??
All I can find for the tech levers say xt/slx only?! Is that true? no version for xtr?
Please fill me in


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> bringing back an old one....
> What part # for reg "tech" levers (vertical clamps, not horizontal like shown on race levers in black above), and XTR (970?) shifters??
> All I can find for the tech levers say xt/slx only?! Is that true? no version for xtr?
> Please fill me in


This is what I got, and it works just fine.

I just got a new M4/X2 tech lever combo, and I got XTR M970 shifters. Is this part # what I'm looking for?

Quote:
It's item/part code HBSP248 "RACE SHIMANO SHIFTER MOUNT CLAMP-PAIR" and they are $27.50 plus $6 dollar USPS Priority Shipping.
Thanks,

Ming


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

macming said:


> This is what I got, and it works just fine.
> 
> I just got a new M4/X2 tech lever combo, and I got XTR M970 shifters. Is this part # what I'm looking for?
> 
> ...


ah seriously? I've been trying to research this and everything I have read says NO XTR for that part #
Do you happen to have some photos of yors mounted to see what it looks like?

If you look here @ hope site, they list a different part for tech lever and XTR, separate than tech and "shimano"
Shifter Mounts - Hope Shifter Mount Product Details.

and also happened to find a pic of what appear to be the mythical pieces here:
hope tech lever xtr direct mount clamps - Pinkbike
unfortunately sold already...

...and I CANNOT for the life of me find any for sale within the states.... hmmmm....


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

...well damn... Looks like I have to order these straight outta the UK!!??? why would they not be available anywhere outside of EU?!?? Does North America not have a large enough population of mountain bikers running Shimano XTR grouppo???
QBP does not have, BTI does not have...

chainreaction here I come. :madman:


----------



## db9 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not in the US. but... this what your looking for?

Hope Tech Matchmaker Clamps | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

edit.. opps didn't see your post


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> ...well damn... Looks like I have to order these straight outta the UK!!??? why would they not be available anywhere outside of EU?!?? Does North America not have a large enough population of mountain bikers running Shimano XTR grouppo???
> QBP does not have, BTI does not have...
> 
> chainreaction here I come. :madman:


There's nothing wrong with CRC. Looks like you're set. :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, ordering from crc now. 
Was just hoping to get them from an lbs.... wasn't complaining about crc other than the fact I wanted them last week for NEMBAfest.

Still boggles my mind these aren't distributed within north america, but oh well... now just wondering if I should order anything else from there while I'm at it?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Got'em from CRC, installed, and digging them a lot!

Now looking at getting another set for a different bike with Hopes and maybe some new XT 780 shifters.... does anyone know if I will need the "I-Spec" covers for the Hope direct mounts? Not sure how that works on new XT shifters....?


----------

